# Ammo price and supplies



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Has anybody checked out the price of ammo these days? I went on a couple different websites this morning just to take a look and they were all pretty much out of 9 mm and 223/556. 
The one that did have 9 mm had cranked up the price to three times the normal.
Looks like we're back into a pre Obama era ammo grab and price gouge. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Law of supply and demand. Gun sales have skyrocketed due riots and covid scare this year. Obama year fears are nothing compared to how society has felt the last 4 years. Citizens are frighten and trying to protect themselves due to lack of faith in the governments ability to due so.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

It's been crazy.

Check out when an S.K.S. could be had for under a hundred dollars , and what they sell for today.
Similar with A.K.'s.
And similar to other arms. They hold their value , and unmolested specimens sell for more than they originally cost over time.

I've been acquiring some old ammo lately.
Some of it from the fifties and sixties. Some older.
Where prices are still legible , l.o.l.. at the difference!

I'm pretty well set on common stuff (for my use anyways) from the past few years accumulation. Fortunately.
But bulk and proper storage seems to be the only way to endure erratic availability and price increases/fluctuations.

Walmart's decision to quit selling handgun ammo resulted in half price on some .38 ammo I didn't really need more of. I left some for others , so not to jinx the bargain.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Waif said:


> It's been crazy.
> 
> Check out when an S.K.S. could be had for under a hundred dollars , and what they sell for today.
> Similar with A.K.'s.
> ...


It just seemed up until about a year ago, ammo was plentiful and fairly cheap. I was buying 9 mm for less than 20 cents a round. I just looked today and it was over $0.60 per round from the same site I had bought it from prior.

I'm pretty much set on everything that I shoot plus I have a reloading bench and lots of supplies. I feel bad for the people that have finally been woke, and decided to buy a gun and ammo. They're going to pay through the nose. I think it's funny that even the libtards are now buying guns and ammo. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Every election cycle for the last couple decades has been an issue on top of what’s happening now. As a hand loader I’ve learned to buy when shelves are stocked whether I need it or not within a few years. I would rather be looking at components than for them. Good luck with your search. Ammo Seek usually has up to date inventory and pricing per round.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Law of supply and demand. Gun sales have skyrocketed due riots and covid scare this year. Obama year fears are nothing compared to how society has felt the last 4 years. Citizens are frighten and trying to protect themselves due to lack of faith in the governments ability to due so.
> 
> View attachment 570163


OR....... could just be that the last 4 years people have had alot more discretionary income to spend on things like guns. 

The tax plan that followed the obama era created alot of extra cashflow in a middle income household. When the 25% tax bracket dropped to 22% a husband and wife who made a combined income of say $125k now has $3750 extra spending money. If they happened to have two kids they qualify for $2k additional child tax credit that they didnt qualify for under the previous administrations policies because they made too much money. 

Add in all the people who got raises on unemployment this year there is alot of spending money going around.


----------



## K80kid (Sep 9, 2020)

I find it all to be ridiculous! The cost of ammo and reloading supplies as well as hording.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Post #6 explains why boats and campers have sold like licktey split this summer.

Wish Id picked up a couple AR uppers/lowers couple yrs ago..dummy. I said anyone w/ money in CD/savings should stock up as interest is/was zippo. Might as well invest in something-guns, components, traps whatever floated your boat.

I have powder/bullets marked in the $3/package. Can you imagine what our grandkids will pay for stuff. I lived in an area w/ truck gardens and roadside fruit stands. Tomatoes at $1/PECK was making a killing. Now try and get out of the store for a nice slicing tomatoe for $2-- for ONE tomatoe. We should back everything up to 1955...
Govt would sure suffer.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Post #6 explains why boats and campers have sold like licktey split this summer.
> 
> Wish Id picked up a couple AR uppers/lowers couple yrs ago..dummy. I said anyone w/ money in CD/savings should stock up as interest is/was zippo. Might as well invest in something-guns, components, traps whatever floated your boat.
> 
> ...


You just missed an auction. It looks like Brenton put some uppers and lowers up for auction.
https://bid.sslfirearms.com/lots#YX...9uXT1hbGwmbG90W21pbGVfcmFkaXVzXT0yNSZwYWdlPTE.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You just missed an auction. It looks like Brenton put some uppers and lowers up for auction.
> https://bid.sslfirearms.com/lots#YX...9uXT1hbGwmbG90W21pbGVfcmFkaXVzXT0yNSZwYWdlPTE.


Great place to overpay. Saw the 9mm ammo sold for $0.80 per round after auction fees. Absolutely nuts. Might be time to take a few thousand rounds there.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

It depends what. Didn't have any trouble finding bird hunting shells. 9mm and .223. Well yeah.

My problem is my imr 4064 and ar comp overlap with the 556 people. But I have plenty. I don't own an ar15.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bowhunter426 said:


> Great place to overpay. Saw the 9mm ammo sold for $0.80 per round after auction fees. Absolutely nuts. Might be time to take a few thousand rounds there.


How can you over pay at an auction? You bid what you want to pay and let others pay whatever they want. I’ve never overpaid at an auction but have observed many pay higher than what it’s worth just like in the stock market. My best auction sale with SSL was a brick of 22lr for $130 that I paid $9.99 for at Kmart 20 years before i ever heard of a Sandy Hook. Never let a good crisis go to waste. Buy low sell at auction during a perceived crisis. If you have surplus of anything now is a good time to part with some items you can replace in the future. You pay a small fee to list an item plus a percentage sellers fee. The auction house handles the sales and you receive a check ~3 weeks later. 

There are deals out there but you may have to go through 1,000 items to find it. I’m slowly whittling away at my bucket list items. Like any auction, know what something is worth to you before your first bid is placed. Don’t let emotions lead you away from common sense.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> Great place to overpay. Saw the 9mm ammo sold for $0.80 per round after auction fees. Absolutely nuts. Might be time to take a few thousand rounds there.


SSL used to have really good deals and a lot better variety of guns before COVID.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Citizens are frighten and trying to protect themselves due to lack of faith in the governments ability to due so.


Do you really think that people had faith in the government to protect them in past decades?

My take is that now we have to deal with a huge group of people that condone criminal behavior and have no problem with handcuffing law enforcement and the courts.



Topshelf said:


> I think it's funny that even the libtards are now buying guns and ammo.


Don't you wish you lived in Minneapolis, or Portland, or Milwaukee, or Louisville...etc, right about now?  

I don't think it's funny, I think it's sad.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

TK81 said:


> Do you really think that people had faith in the government to protect them in past decades?
> 
> My take is that now we have to deal with a huge group of people that condone criminal behavior and have no problem with handcuffing law enforcement and the courts.
> 
> ...


By funny he means ironic or differing from ordinary. Definition #2 from Websters available via google.

I personally believe that police are often scapegoated for the broader problems in society especially urban areas that we have created. That said, some police and civil leaders overseeing them deserve a lot more than handcuffs but rather a tall tree and a short rope. Anyone who has fallen victim to a hoky poke town and a speed trap knows that police departments are often not serving the public's interest. And yet many have paid a lot more than a fine for police abuses up to and including their freedom, life, and limb.

For instance, anyone who barges into someone else's home unannounced deserves to die at the hands of the homeowner. And anyone who authorized it belongs in prison.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

shaffe48b said:


> By funny he means ironic or differing from ordinary. Definition #2 from Websters available via google.
> 
> I personally believe that police are often scapegoated for the broader problems in society especially urban areas that we have created. That said, some police and civil leaders overseeing them deserve a lot more than handcuffs but rather a tall tree and a short rope. Anyone who has fallen victim to a hoky poke town and a speed trap knows that police departments are often not serving the public's interest. And yet many have paid a lot more than a fine for police abuses up to and including their freedom, life, and limb.
> 
> For instance, anyone who barges into someone else's home unannounced deserves to die at the hands of the homeowner. And anyone who authorized it belongs in prison.


Your last sentence sums it up. The problem lies not as much with the officers as it does with those that crafted things like no knock raids. Burning officers at the stake does nothing if department policy dictates their actions.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Why is it that hunter safety rule number one only applies to people who pay for the privilege to shoot something? Know your target and what’s beyond. Hunters are legally responsible for damage their projectile causes. The city stepped up and paid $12M but what about the trainers, the intelligence providers and those who fired the bullets? Something went wrong!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Why is it that hunter safety rule number one only applies to people who pay for the privilege to shoot something? Know your target and what’s beyond. Hunters are legally responsible for damage their projectile causes. The city stepped up and paid $12M but what about the trainers, the intelligence providers and those who fired the bullets? Something went wrong!


I suspect that they (the cops) didn't think someone was going to shoot first...even though they should have been ready for that. I wasn't there, so I don't know for sure, but if the guy and Breonna were really hard sleepers, they probably never heard the alleged pronouncement that the police were coming in. Even so, if the guy and Breonna did hear the pronouncement...how do they know that it's not some gangster just trying to fool them by hollering "Police". Accidents happen, but the blame lies with whoever set policy and whoever organized this event. I agree with the Grand Jury all day long. Odds are good that none of the cops were racist and that it played zero role.

Back to the original topic of this thread: I'm sure glad I stocked up when the prices relaxed a couple years ago. Picked up a couple thousand rounds each of .22 and .223 and around 500 9mm. That will last me for years...if not for life. Just don't plink as much as I used to. Do wish I had more 7 mag and 30.06, but I probably have enough of that as well. 

P.S. One buddy just bought a Ruger that is eating .338 Lapua's like candy. I was thinking of a 300 Win Mag...just because. Another just bought an AR-15 pistol. Dayum that looks like fun.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I think some time ago the consensus among the tacticool evolved from fire a round or two and assess to empty a 15 round mag and assess. Ironically if you read up on actual self defense shootings with civilians this practice doesn't seem as followed among us as it is the police.

Whether civilians apply these tactics in real life or not, many do at the range. This goes some distance (beyond impulse hoarding) to explain the ammo shortage among 9mm and 223. I see many of these dudes fire more rounds in 10 seconds than I do in my entire two hour range session. I wonder if they realize that given this sort of barrel heat and round count they no longer have any rifling in their 'rifle'.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Why is it that hunter safety rule number one only applies to people who pay for the privilege to shoot something? Know your target and what’s beyond. Hunters are legally responsible for damage their projectile causes. The city stepped up and paid $12M but what about the trainers, the intelligence providers and those who fired the bullets? Something went wrong!


When did deer or any other game we hunt start shooting at us first?


----------

